# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción

## Bruno Cillóniz

Si los motivos iniciales de las comunidades rurales para cultivar orgánicamente fueron la falta de acceso a fertilizantes o plaguicidas, además del conocimiento tradicional y las prácticas ancestrales traspasadas de generación en generación, hoy los principales motivos para practicar la agricultura orgánica a mayor escala dicen relación con la preocupación por la salud humana, la protección del medio ambiente y los mayores beneficios económicos que ésta proporciona. En la actualidad, los agricultores orgánicos construyen nuevas tecnologías, utilizando el conocimiento tradicional y el resultado de la investigación moderna. Nueva información emerge constantemente de la investigación científica, la que descubre asombrosos secretos de la naturaleza qué explican cómo y por qué los métodos impulsados por la agricultura orgánica funcionan y permiten un mayor avance, gracias a la posibilidad de prevenir y/o solucionar problemas, utilizando procesos que se dan en la naturaleza.  *Contenido:*      La agricultura orgánica como sistema integral    Manejo de la fertilidad del suelo en producción orgánica    Manejo orgánico de malezas    Manejo orgánico de enfermedades    Manejo de plagas en sistemas orgánicos*
Autores:* Maria Cecilia Cespedes L. *Editora:* INIA Chile *Año:* 2,005  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...-de-producci-nTemas similares: Manual de Producción de Camote Manual de producción orgánica de Berries Arbustivos (Arándanos, Frambuesas, Moras, y Zarzamoras) Manual de Producción de Papa Manual de Prácticas para el Mejor Manejo Postcosecha del Mango Agricultura organica

----------

